# WTF this isnt my car...



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Finally after 3 months i get a call from the body shop saying my car is done!!! :turbonaug: i've been soo lost without it haha... got the ram air type hood, side exhaust with side skirts, rear bumper, and SAP repo front... let me know what you guys think any comments are welcome. And yes i know the hood isn't lined up correct its getting fixed along with my depo tails put on

























































I'm in love


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

spencerw said:


> Looks great!


Thanks man, i have a set of your reproduction grilles going on soon!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

3 months? why so long? was it close to totalled or something?


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

How does that side exhaust sound?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sorry man but I don't care for the rear bumper cover.


----------



## Corkster719 (Mar 11, 2009)

gm4life said:


> I'm sorry man but I don't care for the rear bumper cover.


I agree man the front looks sexy as hell:cool but not diggin the rear for some reason.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks amazing!!!
I might have went with a more agressive looking hood. But that's me.....I still like the shaker hood.
The front bumper is aweome with the gloss black on the bottom.

I would suggest some black rims or something for some more contrast.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sharp looking goat man! 

I believe that is the "Dominant GTO" rear bumper and side skirts / exhaust?

I would rather use the rear bumper budget on a custom bumper with no exits, or a "filled in" Holden bumper, but to each his own taste.


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

deaner17 said:


> Thanks man, i have a set of your reproduction grilles going on soon!


Sweet! I was wondering......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks cool. :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am not a big fan of body kits, but I will say yours was done right. It looks like the car came that way, which is the only way you want a body kit to look. My congrats!!


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

Def looks diff from the rest of the pack. Sporting it well. Flows nicely.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> 3 months? why so long? was it close to totalled or something?


Well i took it in end of december, i dont drive it in winter. So the place i took it is very good with body work, and i told them if they got busy cause of the winter to put mine off til they got caught up... they had over 25 cars from an ice storm and hitting deers



bwiest said:


> How does that side exhaust sound?


awesome IMO



gm4life said:


> I'm sorry man but I don't care for the rear bumper cover.


alot of people dont, it will grow on you. I'm am put GTO in black on there



AlanSr said:


> Looks amazing!!!
> I might have went with a more agressive looking hood. But that's me.....I still like the shaker hood.
> The front bumper is aweome with the gloss black on the bottom.
> 
> I would suggest some black rims or something for some more contrast.


i dont like the banshee or the shaker for a QSM, thanks for the compliments!

i was thinking chrome TSW indy's or VZ's for it



Aramz06 said:


> Sharp looking goat man!
> 
> I believe that is the "Dominant GTO" rear bumper and side skirts / exhaust?
> 
> I would rather use the rear bumper budget on a custom bumper with no exits, or a "filled in" Holden bumper, but to each his own taste.


thanks man, yup all the stuff is from DMS. 



Rukee said:


> Looks cool. :cheers


thanks man!



SANDU002 said:


> I am not a big fan of body kits, but I will say yours was done right. It looks like the car came that way, which is the only way you want a body kit to look. My congrats!!


Thanks alot! i love it, wish this was a stock option



whytedude422 said:


> Def looks diff from the rest of the pack. Sporting it well. Flows nicely.


Thanks man, but thats just me everything i own is done to my custom taste! i love to stock out of the crowd


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

That looks great man, where did you find that front face cause i'm looking for one


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Looks like a Grandalieronda....on steroids. Does it have a V-8?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet and different. I like the guns coming out from the back though.
Front looks awesome.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm diggin' that side exhaust. The back end looks nice and clean. Add the black GTO like you planned, that willl really set it off. Black rims would really make it look killer! Great job.......


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I like it.... but think the stock wing looks out of place. Maybe wingless or a low lip spoiler like one of these...


----------



## OneBadGoat (Jun 27, 2009)

what is the name of that front bumper, I want to get one.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

That is a Pontiac SAP (Sport Appearance Package)...a rare find but they're out there...
Good Luck,
Bill


----------

